
Show HN: I built an iOS app for tracking fitness training - kennethtransier
https://endurancegoals.app/
======
kennethtransier
Hi HN -

Just shipped my training log side project on iOS and wanted to get feedback
from anyone out there that are looking for better ways to track their
running/cycling/swimming training. I built it with the following goals in
mind:

\- Create a calendar interface that makes it super easy to see where my
training mileage/time is at for a given week and where the gaps are in my
cross-training

\- Makes it possible to set weekly goals across activity types for both
distance and duration

\- Makes it super simple to create a training plan ahead of a race right on my
phone

Thanks everybody!

